# Theraphosa Stirmi Enclosure!



## loganhopeless (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Guys! This is is my Juvi 5in T. Stirmi set up It's a 20g long. With ~4-5 inches of Potting soil/Peat moss/Vermiculite mix to retain that infamous high humidity that Theraphosas need.. I have a 100w heat light, and a half buried flower pot as a hide. I keep lots of Pothos with a couple other plants. It doesn't even use the hide, just lurks around in its jungley surroundings. Crazy cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 01-30-2014 at 01:44 AM ----------

Sorry here's the pic








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't have any Theraphosa, and I don't use heat lamps so I don't know a lot about them. I would be sure that it wasn't drying the enclosure out though. Maybe a little more sub too? Just my opinion. It looks great though. I wish I could do live plants!


----------



## loganhopeless (Jan 30, 2014)

What you can't see in the picture is I have a plexiglass lid with holes, so it doesn't lose humidity a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper (Jan 30, 2014)

The aesthetic quality of that enclosure is awesome.  It's beautiful.


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks great!  I love natural vivs.


----------



## Senses-Tingling (Feb 5, 2014)

Very attractive 20g set-up.


----------



## beaker41 (Feb 11, 2014)

I love setting up a new tank like that, you have it looking like a perfect window into a natural environment, have a nice hide and a water dish and a little area for basking, then you put a big Thera in there and they instantly trash the place. Mine like to tear out my fake plants , block off the entrance to the cave with them , dig half under the water dig and pile dirt on top of it , then sit there wedged into a corner... I have mine under heavy wire mesh tops, but I added slats of glass to help humidity, but also to keep them from hanging from the wires by their fangs! Helluva sound inch long fangs twanging wire like that.


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine scares the hell out or me.. My friend was whistling while looking down at the terrarium and the minor wind and sound scared her into one of the biggest threat postures ever! Haha mine likes to climb on top of the pothos and find weird places to wedge itself... Weird creature..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

